# Domperidone



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick question regarding this "domperidone" which I was prescribed to increase my breastmilk as Eva has a cleft lip and palate and even though she latches on, can't draw it for herself.  And as she's exclusively breastfed the electric pump doesn't stimulate the breast as well as baby would so my cleft nurse suggested it.  Anyway I'm on 10mg 3 times a day and so far I've got no complaint but even though it's hard work (with school runs and a 15month old) I was planning to breastfeed her for 6 months: is there any long term side effect to it?  How long can I take it for?  Not sure if I should have posted this on the nurse board so sorry if I should have    And thanks for reading and your hard work.

Sam xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'll pass you on to maz the pharmacist who will know more about any long term effects,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thank you very much, wasn't sure where to post....


Sam xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Hun, just realised I didn't move your post!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Neither did I  

Sam xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Samia,

Sorry been away all weekend and not had full access to internet to be able to post. Hope all good with you and Eva, she's adorable 

The domperidone won't have any long term effects for yourself, side effects are really very unusual but can include stomach cramping, muscle tremor/shake. Only very small amounts enter the breast milk and it is not know if these would have any long term effect on the baby however it is unlikely given the very small amount that actually enters the milk. Any effects would be similar to those experienced in adults (which are reversed on stopping anyway)

At home just now so not got access to full textbooks to check other info but I'll try and have a look tomorrow at work and get back to you if I find anything else of note.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Maz and thank you for answering me thought I'd got forgotten    When and if you can will you be able to tell me how long can you take it for as I'd like to breastfeed her as long as possible specially as poor girl needs all the good she can get  
Take care

Sam xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Just checked the specialist textbooks at work and all say that domperidone is fine in breastfeeding with no specific problems so take for as long as you are recommended it for.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

